# Scrummy baby mice for adoption



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

As you all know my new rescue girl had a litter of babies. What i didn't realise though was that was 3.5 weeks ago!!! Meaning I am going to have to separate the boys this weekend and start looking for homes.

There are 2 boys and 6 girls. My son is keeping one...the little white girl.

Would anyone be willing to take on a pair of boys? Or a collection of girls? i will only rehome in pairs or groups. i am not looking for any money and am happy to deliver around Manchester or anywhere accessible (and not too far) by train, or help start a mouse train.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

awww how cute :001_wub:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww I hope you find some lovely homes for them  x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I would love a couple but a) I live in Cardiff and b) I don't think my mum would be happy with me (even though I am almost 28 I live with her!!) and c) I can't afford the cage right now  

Just out of curiosity though what do you use as substrate for mice as I am allergic to sawdust and hay!?!


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

awwwwwwwwww, gutted i dont have the room.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you found homes for these beauties??


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

rats and mice are the only animals im not allowed in my new room

good luck though niki


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

xkimxo said:


> Aww I hope you find some lovely homes for them  x


 Thanks Kim!



Kittenfostermummy said:


> I would love a couple but a) I live in Cardiff and b) I don't think my mum would be happy with me (even though I am almost 28 I live with her!!) and c) I can't afford the cage right now
> 
> Just out of curiosity though what do you use as substrate for mice as I am allergic to sawdust and hay!?!


OK well let me know...we might be able to sort out a mouse train if you sort the cage and mum out lol! I use aubiose...but think I might try a mix of aubiose and megazorb...but anything like that. Not sawdust/shavings that's all.



metame said:


> rats and mice are the only animals im not allowed in my new room
> 
> good luck though niki


Thanks hun!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooh Im stepping away from this thread, I think my oh would murder me, hope you manage to find homes for them all though hun


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry Niki its deffo not going to happen now my family going through hell at the moment so new animals are the last thing I can do right now sadly 

Hope you get some fab homes for them tho!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Sorry Niki its deffo not going to happen now my family going through hell at the moment so new animals are the last thing I can do right now sadly
> 
> Hope you get some fab homes for them tho!! xxxxxxxxx


Argh just seen this!! Oh hun hope everything gets back on track soon!!! Hugs!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Argh just seen this!! Oh hun hope everything gets back on track soon!!! Hugs!!


Thanx hun it is really difficult at the moment!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone?

I have two little boys who seem to get on well with each other, who really need a good home. There was one lined up but the person hasn't got back to me.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

*bump*

These babies are only 6 weeks old and need new homes. I can deliver


----------



## schroomielou (Mar 30, 2012)

hi do u still have these i can take them all if u need but i live in the wirral if that helps x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hiya Hun. I was going to ask what you want with so many mice but it is clear from your other post you are a fellow mouse enthusiast. I have a possible home for three girls, one of the girls is now my little boys pet and another is a right nipper...only bites mouse I have had...and for some reason I have fallen very much for her. There are two boys however who live very well together. Maybe you can rehouse these? Are you looking to keep them or regime them to another place?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2012)

I miss having mice


----------



## schroomielou (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi weve had mice 4 yrs an we as a family adore them, i got scragy frm a petshop as she was a part naked type n was a strange lookin one n the man said noone wanted her then i fell in love wiv her straight away an gave her a home, i wud give ur mice a good home 4 life, my dad is in the middle of makin a big adventure cage for the female ones. As i have 9 of them n only one male. I dont breed them there far to many needin homes anyway. i wud love them to live a happy life. Hope this helps n ive got a big heart n alot of love to give. Kind regards lou x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

schroomielou said:


> Hi weve had mice 4 yrs an we as a family adore them, i got scragy frm a petshop as she was a part naked type n was a strange lookin one n the man said noone wanted her then i fell in love wiv her straight away an gave her a home, i wud give ur mice a good home 4 life, my dad is in the middle of makin a big adventure cage for the female ones. As i have 9 of them n only one male. I dont breed them there far to many needin homes anyway. i wud love them to live a happy life. Hope this helps n ive got a big heart n alot of love to give. Kind regards lou x


OK well let me know when you have a cage set up and we can sort getting them to you


----------

